# Need Laughing witch/bubbling cauldiron MP3



## smoke624 (Aug 18, 2010)

I am in need of an MP3 file for my stirring witch prop. Any ideas on where i can find a good one. even a witch spell with bubbling and a laugh. just something i can put on a loop for my motion activated stirring witch will work. Thanks in advance.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Spooky1 and I did a stirring witch chant along those lines a couple years ago. You can listen to the chant (with bubbling) at this thread:

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=13613

If it fits the bill for what you would like, PM me with your email address and I can send you the file.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Roxy's witch chant is the bomb. You won't be disappointed.


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

I know this isn't about Roxy's witch voice over, but that is awesome Roxy!!! I would definitely use this for my witch if I had one.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

There are more witch chants and sounds in the Atmosphere sub forum. Have you searched there?


----------

